# Pawnism



## bobothegoat (Jul 31, 2007)

Discuss.


----------



## Baron (Jul 31, 2007)

Is everone going to get a thread all to themselves?


----------



## Hodge (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe, but mine will be the only one that's genuine.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Jul 31, 2007)

When do I get my own -ism thread?


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Jul 31, 2007)

When you become analytical for your own good?  Though Clancism might be mistaken as a Tom Clancy fanboy thread or an 'ub3r-clan of g4m3r5' thread.



Milo


----------



## k3ng (Jul 31, 2007)

Then they'll have to switch to ClancyBoyism which sounds like some child molesting cult.. no offence...

I bet some -isms would look nice..

boboism... bobism.. bobothegoatism..


----------



## Amour (Aug 1, 2007)

Long live Pawn. And bobothegoatism.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, so maybe I only posted this thread because I... sort of copied the other two threads.  But really, this alone has proven Pawn deserves an "-ism" thread.  I mean, has Hodge given us something as amazing as that?  

I didn't think so.


----------



## TheSmilingGoat (Aug 1, 2007)

lol goatism


----------



## XrisCarter (Aug 1, 2007)

ClancyBoy said:


> When do I get my own -ism thread?


  Right after I get my own ism, right? Mine could be...noobbuttingintobigwigsism?


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 3, 2007)

XrisCarter said:


> Right after I get my own ism, right? Mine could be...noobbuttingintobigwigsism?


Rolls right off the tongue, doesn't it?


----------



## PaPa (Aug 3, 2007)

I take it that Pawnism is the science of taking absolutely no interest for long periods of time, then returning and making a few posts and possibly changing the forum organisation slightly before disappearing once again?


----------



## Baron (Oct 15, 2010)

PaPa said:


> I take it that Pawnism is the science of taking absolutely no interest for long periods of time, then returning and making a few posts and possibly changing the forum organisation slightly before disappearing once again?


 
Isn't it good to know that there are some  constants in this life?


----------



## Scarlett_156 (Oct 15, 2010)

All of my pawns are very fat.  I keep them that way on purpose.


----------



## bobothegoat (Oct 18, 2010)

Baron said:


> Isn't it good to know that there are some  constants in this life?


 
Yes.

Another reassuring constant is the fact that Farror is always around.  If Farror wasn't here, I think we'd have to declare that this is no longer WritingForums.  No pressure though, Farror.

Also, Nickie introducing all the new members will probably continue on well past the foreseeable future.

We can also expect that a thread will be necro'd like this from time to time, but I think this is an excellent thread started by one of these forums most awesome and humble members ever.  Therefor, this particular instance of thread necromancy gets my full approval.


----------



## Tom88 (Oct 18, 2010)

So, we're not discussing pr0n?


----------



## Baron (Oct 19, 2010)

bobothegoat said:


> Yes.
> 
> Another reassuring constant is the fact that Farror is always around.  If Farror wasn't here, I think we'd have to declare that this is no longer WritingForums.  No pressure though, Farror.
> 
> ...


 
Chrispian is around again as well.  

Of course you were far too humble to mention that this very thread was started by a well versed practitioner of Pawnism (as defined by PaPa).


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 19, 2010)

Beware a pawn on the fifth rank, in pairs they chant, "United and defended".


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 19, 2010)

LaFox works for a pawnbroker.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 19, 2010)

Which reminds me: does anyone know why the middle ball in a pawnbroker's symbol hangs lower than the other two balls?


----------



## Baron (Oct 19, 2010)

Olly Buckle said:


> Beware a pawn on the fifth rank, in pairs they chant, "United and defended".


 
Fifth columnists need to be doubly cautious lest they mysteriously vanish.  Or worse, they could be sentenced to monitor Ox's posts until they're quite insane.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 20, 2010)

Ox's posts are already quite insane.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 20, 2010)

Just you wait until you put another piece of Nelson Garvey up.


----------



## Like a Fox (Oct 20, 2010)

What is the answer to the balls question, Ox? You asked me when I joined (we had that fight about it... you lost), and I never got my answer.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 20, 2010)

If you go back and look you will find I did in fact answer you. I'm not going to say it all again.

And I didn't lose. I let you win.


----------



## Farror (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow. Bobothegoat, haven't seen that name in ages!


----------

